# Fargo, the TV series



## Bobw235 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just wondering if any of you out there are watching this engrossing tale.  Violent, but captivating.  Each week better than the last.  We record it and watch the following day.  A total adrenelan rush.  I thought last season was superb, but this year is even better.  Any fans?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 1, 2015)

I never even heard of this.  Did see the movie years ago, though.  The woodchipper is the part I remember best.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 2, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I never even heard of this.  Did see the movie years ago, though.  The woodchipper is the part I remember best.



So, this series is produced by the Coen brothers and has a similar cast of quirky characters.  There are some very dark humor moments, but it just draws you in week by week.  You need not have seen season 1 to follow season 2.  Highly recommend the show.  Show is on the Fx channel.  Season 1 was superb as well, featuring Billy Bob Thornton as a hit man.


----------



## oldman (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been watching "Big Cat Week" all week on the NatGeo channel. I am into big cats and I also watch "Big Cat Diary" every morning on the Animal Planet. I have going to Africa and doing a photo safari on my bucket list. Probably will happen in the next 2-3 years. One thing that is for sure, if I was ever to meet up with one of these big cats face to face with no bars between us, I would need a change of underwear, if I survived. The only cat that may allow me to walk away is a Cheetah. They normally do not attack humans because they do not find us to be a threat to them, unless it's a female with cubs. This is because Cheetahs prefer to have to run after their prey. (Sort of like me at dinner time.) On "Big Cat Diary" they show these Cheetahs climbing all over the guide's Land Rovers. Very funny at times, especially when they get up on the roof and pee through the opening and it rains down on the guide. I love shows about animals and snakes, especially the shows about the Black Mamba and King Cobra. The two deadliest snakes in the world.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Just wondering if any of you out there are watching this engrossing tale.  Violent, but captivating.  Each week better than the last.  We record it and watch the following day.  A total adrenelan rush.  I thought last season was superb, but this year is even better.  Any fans?


Oh yes, I'm a big fan of Fargo, like yourself I really enjoyed the last one with Martin Freeman, such a darkly comic series. Yet this one is even more intriguing, in fact Fargo is the only programme on TV that I never miss, it's my favourite.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 2, 2015)

Meringue said:


> Oh yes, I'm a big fan of Fargo, like yourself I really enjoyed the last one with Martin Freeman, such a darkly comic series. Yet this one is even more intriguing, in fact Fargo is the only programme on TV that I never miss, it's my favourite.



Monday's episode was so tense!  Just keeps getting better by the week.  Favorite line, "Hun, did you stab the hostage?"


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2015)

Indeed, you couldn't make it up. lol


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 2, 2015)

My son downloaded it to watch today during lunch (he lives in England) and was so disappointed that the show cutoff before the ending scene in the cabin.


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2015)

Bob, I think maybe you in the USA, are ahead of us here in England.


----------

